# A quoi sert la CCN



## Catherine13 (6 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 
tout est dit dans le titre, depuis que je suis en grande vacances 'j'accompagne ma femme dans ces sorties et rencontre avec ses collègues et en parlant avec elles beaucoup font un peut à leurs sauce, payement 10% des cp tous les mois, pas de nouvelle réactualisation dans les cotisations, smic ect... et j'en passes
quelles sont les risques pour toutes ces assistantes maternelles à part quelle perde de l'argent, font certainement du tord à d'autres 
merci de vos réponses


----------



## Griselda (6 Juillet 2022)

Je n'ai pas tjrs été AM et ds d'autres metiers aussi nbr de salariés ne font pas respecter leur droit fixés par leur CCN ou le Code du Travail.
Soit par méconnaissance, c'est le plus souvent, soit par peur de perdre leur job, soit parce que ça ne leur semble pas important.
Par meconnaissance on peut leur apprendre, c'est un peu ce qu'on fait sur un tel forum.
Par peur de perdre son job, il ne reste alors que la pédagogie pour insuffler le courage de se faire respecter, c'est un peu ce qu'on fait ici aussi sur ce forum.

Une CCN, un Code du Travail, comme n'importe quelle lois de n'importe quelle domaine n'a de valeur que si on la fait valoir, quitte à aller devant un tribunal pour obtenir réparation qd c'est nécessaire.
Bien sur, plus il y a de personnes pour accepter un recul, ou au contraire demander plus que ce que la loi fixe comme minimum, et moins l'autre partie ne prendra de risque en ne respectant pas la loi.

Si ds mon métier, quel qu'il soit, 75% des salariés acceptent de travailler 50h/sem payées 35h, si moi je refuse cette exploitation illégale j'ai 75% de risque de ne pas trouver un emploi du tout. C'est un fait.
Légalement ma possibilité?
Trouver une preuve que ces salariés font "de la concurrence déloyale" et les assigner au tribunal pour les "obliger" à faire respecter la loi même pour eux.
A t on déjà rencontré quelqu'un faire ça? Non.
Est ce que je suis prête à le faire?
Non, je n'ai pas de tps à perdre.
Mais nous avons surement tort de ne pas le faire car alors l'impunité ferait moins rage.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

La ccn est le cadre légal qui entoure notre profession, l'employeur doit s'y conformer, l'am aussi.

Ce que vos collègues risquent ? Ben c'est de se réveiller un matin, en constatant tout l'argent, le temps qu'elles ont perdu.

Par contre, je cite Griselda

*Si ds mon métier, quel qu'il soit, 75% des salariés acceptent de travailler 50h/sem payées 35h, si moi je refuse cette exploitation illégale j'ai 75% de risque de ne pas trouver un emploi du tout. C'est un fait.*

Non, c'est faux. Preuve avec les restautateurs, les coiffeurs etc, qui peinent à trouver du personnel. 
Beaucoup de salariés, et tant mieux font valoir leur droit et c'est tant mieux.


----------



## Catherine13 (6 Juillet 2022)

Griselda a dit: 


> Je n'ai pas tjrs été AM et ds d'autres metiers aussi nbr de salariés ne font pas respecter leur droit fixés par leur CCN ou le Code du Travail.
> Soit par méconnaissance, c'est le plus souvent, soit par peur de perdre leur job, soit parce que ça ne leur semble pas important.
> Par meconnaissance on peut leur apprendre, c'est un peu ce qu'on fait sur un tel forum.
> Par peur de perdre son job, il ne reste alors que la pédagogie pour insuffler le courage de se faire respecter, c'est un peu ce qu'on fait ici aussi sur ce forum.
> ...


Merci de ta réponse qui malheureusement rejoint bien mon point de vu , un jour nous nous réveillerons avec contrôle  de pajemploi sur toutes vos décisions, contrat, salaire ect...et ce jour beaucoup vont pleureer,


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Juillet 2022)

Catherine13 a dit: 


> Merci de ta réponse qui malheureusement rejoint bien mon point de vu , un jour nous nous réveillerons avec contrôle  de pajemploi sur toutes vos décisions, contrat, salaire ect...et ce jour beaucoup vont pleureer,


Non car les contrats sont privés,  et pajemploi n'a absolument aucun regard dessus. Et cet organisme lui même fait sciemment des erreurs.  Rien à voir !


----------



## Catherine13 (6 Juillet 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Non car les contrats sont privés,  et pajemploi n'a absolument aucun regard dessus. Et cet organisme lui même fait sciemment des erreurs.  Rien à voir !


Pour l'instant oui, mais à force de faire tout et n'importe quoi, que sera demain? dans mon secteur beaucoup d'assistantes maternelle et pour avoir du travail, je rejoint malheureusement les dires de Griselda, ignorance, peur de perdre l'emploi,  ect...(j'espere pour vous toutes que l'avenir me donne tord, encore 1 an pour ma femme) il est aussi vrai que pajemploi n'est encore pas une référence dans l'exactitude, mais petit à petit cette organisme avance ses pions.
Merci à vous toutes pour votre savoir, conseil, qui me permet d'avancer en essayant de faire le minimum erreur dans la rédaction des fiches de paie


----------



## liline17 (6 Juillet 2022)

j'ai travaillé pendant 6 ans, dans une nouvelle ville, sans soutien de personne pour trouver du travail, car il n'y en avait pas pour tout le monde.
Je n'ai jamais voulu brader mon travail, et pourtant, j'en ai eu, mais pas dans les conditions que je souhaitais, puis j'ai commencé à venir sur ce forum et à réaliser que défendre ses droits, c'est un moyen de gagner mieux sa vie, sans augmenter son taux horaire, du coup, j'ai beaucoup lu, fait des recherches et des calculs, je cherche encore  .
Tout ceci ne m'est pas naturel, mais je ne regrette qu'une chose, ne pas avoir appris plus tôt,  pour certains PE, c'est rassurant d'avoir une AM qui gère et ne les trompe pas, du coup, même dans les zones avec chômage, on ne perdra que les PE qui souhaitent profiter de leur AM, les autre préfèrerons travailler avec quelqu'un qui sait où elle va


----------



## Griselda (7 Juillet 2022)

Catherine13 a dit: 


> Pour l'instant oui, mais à force de faire tout et n'importe quoi, que sera demain? dans mon secteur beaucoup d'assistantes maternelle et pour avoir du travail, je rejoint malheureusement les dires de Griselda, ignorance, peur de perdre l'emploi,  ect...(j'espere pour vous toutes que l'avenir me donne tord, encore 1 an pour ma femme) il est aussi vrai que pajemploi n'est encore pas une référence dans l'exactitude, mais petit à petit cette organisme avance ses pions.
> Merci à vous toutes pour votre savoir, conseil, qui me permet d'avancer en essayant de faire le minimum erreur dans la rédaction des fiches de paie


J'adorerais que tu ais raison mais ce n'est absolument pas le cas.
PAJEmploi est un service de l'URSSAF dont la mission est de récolter les cotisations qui finances les droits sociaux des gens qui travaillent.
Ils ne sont absolument pas défenseure des droits ni des uns, ni des autres, loin s'en faut.

Ma Mère a été durant plus de 20 ans Conseillère des Salariés mandatée par sa Préfecture et je peux te dire qu'elle a vu beaucoup, beaucoup de chose complètement dingues, et encore là il s'agissait de salariés qui finissaient quand même par demande de l'aide, demander conseil, combien ne le font jamais?!

Si ton voisin vient chaque jour voler ce qui se trouve dans ton potager, si tu ne lui demande pas d'arrêter, s'il refuse et que tu ne porte pas plainte, aucune institution ne te viendra en aide. Ton seul recours est le tribunal.
En droit du travail il en est de même.
Seule la victime peut porter plainte et il n'y a que comme ça que ça avance.

Faire valoir ses droits, surtout de salarié, dans un pays ou depuis longtemps le taux de chômage fait peur au travailleur, donne l'impression qu'ils n'ont pas leur mot à dire, qu'ils n'ont pas le choix, n'a rien de naturel car il y a très longtemps que nous baignons dans cette ambiance. 
De plus en France l'argent c'est tabou. 
Et pour couronner le tout l'AM qui fait un métier où elle s'occupe de tout petit (chez elle qui plus est) pense que si elle fait valoir ses droits elle sera suspectée de ne faire ce job que pour l'appas du gain, en contradiction avec "l'amour des enfants".

Comme Liline j'ai pu constater qu'être plus directive sur ce que je souhaite et comment me permet d'avoir des collaborations qui se passent bien, très bien même.
Ns avons toutes connue une mauvaise collaboration, qui se fini mal, et on remarque que c'est surtout à nos débuts et ce pour 2 raisons:

- la méconnaissance des tenants et aboutissants d'un texte même qd on le connait, alors on pense pouvoir s'en affranchir ne découvrant que par l’expérience le pourquoi du comment
- débutantes, nous avons plus peur de ne pas trouver, on se laisse croire que ces demandes doivent être acceptées en l'état.

Mais je le répète, ce n'est pas que dans notre métier. 

J'entends souvent râler les gens après les fonctionnaires qui nous em... avec leur gréve incessante. Mais il faut comprendre que la force du fonctionnaire c'est de ne pas risquer d'être licencié s'il fait entendre sa voix, c'est pour ça qu'il peut se permettre de faire gréve (même si alors il perd du salaire pour chacune d'elle). Qu'il fait gréve parce que les négo avant ça n'ont rien donné. Qu'à chaque fois qu'il obtient le maintient de ses droits ou bien l'évolution de ses droits il tire vers le haut tte la profession du privé aussi. Qu'une gréve qui n'emm... personne n'a aucune efficacité car alors l'employeur économise du salaire des grévistes. La preuve: les infirmières: elles sont obligées de travailler même si en gréve, du coup il ne se passe rien. Résultat, aujourd'hui la situation est devenue si grave qu'elles démissionnent en masse (elles ont raison!) et ce n'est qu'à présent qu'on envisage de négocier, une fois que la grange est en feu!


----------



## Catie6432 (7 Juillet 2022)

Griselda, les conditions de travail et surtout de rémunération des fonctionnaires malgré les grèves dont tu parles sont loin d'être bonnes. Les choses bougent très peu pour eux (enseignants, personnels de santé, autres administrations). Ça n'influe donc qu'extremement marginalement sur les conditions de travail et de rémunération des salariés du privé. Il n'y a qu'à voir depuis combien de temps le point indice des fonctionnaires n'avait pas évolué. Et les baisses d'effectifs et le recours massif aux contractuels. L'état est un très mauvais employeur. Sans parler de l'obligation de réserve des fonctionnaires d'État. Je sais de quoi je parle mon fils aîné est inspecteur des finances publiques.


----------



## Marine35 (7 Juillet 2022)

Catherine13 a dit: 


> Bonjour
> tout est dit dans le titre, depuis que je suis en grande vacances 'j'accompagne ma femme dans ces sorties et rencontre avec ses collègues et en parlant avec elles beaucoup font un peut à leurs sauce, payement 10% des cp tous les mois, pas de nouvelle réactualisation dans les cotisations, smic ect... et j'en passes
> quelles sont les risques pour toutes ces assistantes maternelles à part quelle perde de l'argent, font certainement du tord à d'autres
> merci de vos réponses


Y’a un gros problème avec la CNN la plupart des p-e ne la connaissent pas et ne cherchent pas à la connaître alors que c’est leur rôle. Idem pour une minorité d’assistantes maternelles. Je pense que celles qui connaissent la CNN sur le bout des doigts sont rares. Désolée mais ce ne sont pas les assistantes maternelles qui font du tort à leurs collègues mais les p-e ! J’ai une p-e qui s’est plaint de pas être suffisamment informée, je lui ai répondu « quand on cherche on trouve » et là elle me sort « je reçois la lettre d’information par mail mais je ne lis jamais et hop supprimé direct »


----------



## abassmat (7 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 

Moi ce qui m'énerve c'est les assmats qui ne respectent pas la CNN et qui se plaignent à longueur de journéeeeee.... Dans ma petite ville c'est récurrent, les heures supplémentaires sans majoration ! les vacances en se faisant payés 10% par mois et même encore aujourd'hui ! les indemnités d'entretien à la "louche" etc... etc... elles râlent parce que les parents veinnent en retard mais ne se font pas payer les heures en plus, ne se font pas payer les trajets pour les péricolaires. En ce moment elles râlent parce que l'essence coûte cher mais ne se font pas payer les indemnités kilométriques. Et celles qui respectent la CNN, on se fait taxer de radines et d'être près de nos sous !!!


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (7 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Le problème donc n'est pas la CCN, mais les gens qui consomment de l'info, sans vérifier. 
Ici nous avons une AM qui fait bien tout le contraire de la législation, eh bien, elle a toujours des contrats ! Pourquoi ? parce que justement elle fait à sa sauce, ne regarde pas les heures (mais se plaint tout le temps), pas les IE au tarif correct minima, etc. 
Je n'ose même pas parler de la sécurité, eh bien, les parents vont chez elle, car on ne vas pas non plus vous accorder des "PRIVILEGES" car vous travaillez chez vous, quand même, quand je dis travailler, c'est un gros mot...

Je ne l'envie absolument pas, elle a les employeurs qu'elle mérite.


----------



## Marine35 (7 Juillet 2022)

abassmat a dit: 


> Bonjour,
> 
> Moi ce qui m'énerve c'est les assmats qui ne respectent pas la CNN et qui se plaignent à longueur de journéeeeee.... Dans ma petite ville c'est récurrent, les heures supplémentaires sans majoration ! les vacances en se faisant payés 10% par mois et même encore aujourd'hui ! les indemnités d'entretien à la "louche" etc... etc... elles râlent parce que les parents veinnent en retard mais ne se font pas payer les heures en plus, ne se font pas payer les trajets pour les péricolaires. En ce moment elles râlent parce que l'essence coûte cher mais ne se font pas payer les indemnités kilométriques. Et celles qui respectent la CNN, on se fait taxer de radines et d'être près de nos sous !!!


J’ai entendu une collègue se plaindre de l’arrêt du paiement des congés par 12eme et une autre lui répondre qu’elle n’avait qu’à continuer à appliquer cette méthode ! Un contrat m’a échappé parce que j’étais la seule sur les 3 à refuser 51h hebdo et j’ai expliqué pourquoi et les risques encourus et une autre famille qui avait besoin de 50h avait accepté de baisser mais entre temps ils ont obtenu une place en crèche.


----------



## kikine (7 Juillet 2022)

Marine35 a dit: 


> Désolée mais ce ne sont pas les assistantes maternelles qui font du tort à leurs collègues mais les p-e !


ben si justement, des am qui acceptent tout et n'importe quoi en toute connaissance dxe cause il y en a un paquet... a commencer sur ce forum...  et ce sont bien elles aussi qui font du tord, si toutes nous respections nos droits, les pe n'essaieraient plus de faire n'importe quoi


----------



## Griselda (7 Juillet 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> Griselda, les conditions de travail et surtout de rémunération des fonctionnaires malgré les grèves dont tu parles sont loin d'être bonnes. Les choses bougent très peu pour eux (enseignants, personnels de santé, autres administrations). Ça n'influe donc qu'extremement marginalement sur les conditions de travail et de rémunération des salariés du privé. Il n'y a qu'à voir depuis combien de temps le point indice des fonctionnaires n'avait pas évolué. Et les baisses d'effectifs et le recours massif aux contractuels. L'état est un très mauvais employeur. Sans parler de l'obligation de réserve des fonctionnaires d'État. Je sais de quoi je parle mon fils aîné est inspecteur des finances publiques.


Malheureusement tu as raison malgrè la bagarre des salariés du public les conditions sont loin d'être bonnes, ses dernières années les gréves ne consistent souvent qu'à sauvegarder au moins une partie de leur acquis durement arraché par leurs aînés.
J'en sais quelque chose aussi...


----------



## Marine35 (7 Juillet 2022)

kikine a dit: 


> ben si justement, des am qui acceptent tout et n'importe quoi en toute connaissance dxe cause il y en a un paquet... a commencer sur ce forum...  et ce sont bien elles aussi qui font du tord, si toutes nous respections nos droits, les pe n'essaieraient plus de faire n'importe quoi


Après il y a la crainte de ne pas obtenir de contrat, d’être licenciée, le problème de ne pas oser dire au p-e, de risquer d’avoir une relation conflictuelle, l’énergie et le temps dépensé, la charge mentale supplémentaire que ça représente. J’ai eu un p-e qui n’a pas accepté que je lui fasse remarquer des erreurs sur sa déclaration pajemploi et que je lui note les rectifications à faire. Il a refusé de modifier. J’ai signalé le problème à la paje et j’ai eu pour réponse que c’était à l’employeur de corriger les erreurs. J’ai été licenciée et j’ai dû batailler pour obtenir mon solde de tout compte, la prime de rupture, l’attestation pôle emploi et bien sûr il n’a jamais corrigé son attestation pajemploi. Il ne tolérerait pas non plus que je facture les heures en plus et cherchait à me les faire récupérer ou à ne pas me les payer et quand j’ai refusé de garder sa fille plus tard, il n’a pas accepté mon refus. Pour lui j’étais dans l’obligation ( « je servais à ça ») et il a contacté la PMI pour se plaindre !


----------



## chantal01 (14 Juillet 2022)

Catherine13 a dit: 


> Pour l'instant oui, mais à force de faire tout et n'importe quoi, que sera demain? dans mon secteur beaucoup d'assistantes maternelle et pour avoir du travail, je rejoint malheureusement les dires de Griselda, ignorance, peur de perdre l'emploi,  ect...(j'espere pour vous toutes que l'avenir me donne tord, encore 1 an pour ma femme) il est aussi vrai que pajemploi n'est encore pas une référence dans l'exactitude, mais petit à petit cette organisme avance ses pions.
> Merci à vous toutes pour votre savoir, conseil, qui me permet d'avancer en essayant de faire le minimum erreur dans la rédaction des fiches de paie


bonjour, la paje ne peu pas nous contrôler car déjà ils n'applique pas la convention, et même temps fous a se mettre a jour à chaque changement. pour ce qui est 10% de congés si clause au contrat précisant que c'est une avance sur congés avec régularisation tous les 31 mai c'est légal (par contre faut une clause très claire). la loi n'interdit pas une avance. pour le reste en effet certaine y laisse des plumes par manque de connaissances du coté de l'ass mat et des parents,  bonne journée


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (14 Juillet 2022)

chantal01 a dit: 


> bonjour, la paje ne peu pas nous contrôler car déjà ils n'applique pas la convention, et même temps fous a se mettre a jour à chaque changement. pour ce qui est 10% de congés si clause au contrat précisant que c'est une avance sur congés avec régularisation tous les 31 mai c'est légal (par contre faut une clause très claire). la loi n'interdit pas une avance. pour le reste en effet certaine y laisse des plumes par manque de connaissances du coté de l'ass mat et des parents,  bonne journée



Bonjour non absolument pas légal de négocier une avance sur des CP.

Une avance sur salaire est très réglementée et concerne uniquement une avance sur un travail qui va être réalisé. 

Pas sur des. Cp.

Comme de plus on ne fait pas payer des CP par 10% tout est faux.


----------

